# Spigonare



## fleurdpine

Bonjour! 
Buongiorno !
Je dois traduire, pour la semaine prochaine, une partie du texte de Luigi Pirandello, I vecchi e i giovani. Ma traduction se passait très bien jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur une phrase qui me parait sans sens. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner une piste, afin de m'aider à m'en sortir ?
Voici la phrase : 
" Oltre il braccio di levante fanno siepe alla spiaggia le spigonare con la vela ammainata a metà sull' albero : (...) " ( "de l'autre côté du bras de l'est font des haies à la plage, les "spigonare" avec la voile amenée à moitié sur l'arbre " ?! ) 
La traduction du mot "spigonare" me pose un problème tout particulier. Je précise que ma portion de texte est la description d'un village du bord de mer, où il y a une mine de soufre. 
Merci de votre aide
Grazie mille
Fleurdpine


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Fleurdpine,

Je suppose que tu n'as pas cherché dans le Treccani online (CLIC); tu aurais trouvé 
*spigonara* s. f. [der. di _spigone_, nel sign. 2]. – Barca da pesca a vela e a remi ancora usata sulle coste ioniche e del canale di Sicilia per la pesca delle acciughe tramite un’apposita rete detta _spigone_: _oltre il braccio di levante fanno siepe alla spiaggia le spigonare con la vela ammainata a metà su l’albero_ (Pirandello). ​et compris tout de suite qu'il n'y a guère de traduction directe et qu'il faut soit passer par une périphrase (par ex. _barque de pêche traditionelle,_ etc.) soit citer le mot italien en l'expliquant succintement (en bas de page).
Accessoirement, l'_alber_o, c'est le _mât, _et_ fare siepe_, c'est_ faire LA haie,_ être de chaque côté (la siepe = fém.sing. => pluriel = _le siepi_)_ _


----------



## fleurdpine

Mille mercis pour ta réponse, qui m'a beaucoup éclairée. En effet, je ne connaissais pas cette encyclopédie : tu viens d'ajouter un nouvel outil pour mes traductions ! 
Puis-je, selon toi, traduire ma phrase de cette manière, compte tenu des indications que tu m'as données ? 
" Au delà du bras de l'est, les barques de pêche traditionnelles sont une haie, la voile à moitié rabattue sur le mat (...) : "


----------



## matoupaschat

Suggestion : "Au delà du bras est/oriental, les barques des pêcheurs forment une haie de part et d'autre de la plage, la voile à demi abattue sur le mât".


----------



## fleurdpine

Bonne idée. Bien que je puis pas garder l'imparfait, puisque la phrase initiale est au présent. Je vais m'inspirer de ta suggestion afin de terminer mon travail ! Je te remercie de ta patience  
Bonne soirée ! (ou bonne journée, tout dépend du fuseau horaire!)


----------



## matoupaschat

matoupaschat said:


> Suggestion : "Au delà du bras est/oriental, les barques des pêcheurs forment une haie de part et d'autre de la plage, la voile à demi abattue sur le mât".


 


fleurdpine said:


> Bonne idée. Bien que je puis pas garder l'imparfait, puisque la phrase initiale est au présent. Je vais m'inspirer de ta suggestion afin de terminer mon travail ! Je te remercie de ta patience
> Bonne soirée ! (ou bonne journée, tout dépend du fuseau horaire!)


 
Excuse-moi, mais où diable as-tu vu un imparfait dans ce que j'ai écrit ?!?!?


----------



## fleurdpine

Oh, mon dieu, je dois être très fatiguée.... Mille excuses, mes yeux se sont emmêlés les pinceaux !


----------

